# Timeout bei TPTP in Eclipse



## kugelfisch (2. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade TPTP per UpdateManager installiert und wollte zum Test eine kleines "Hello World"-Programm profilen.

Es kommt aber immer diese Fehlermeldung:

org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: A time-out occurred while attempting to launch the process
at org.eclipse.tptp.trace.ui.internal.launcher.core.LauncherUtility.createCoreException(LauncherUtility.java:124)
at org.eclipse.tptp.trace.ui.internal.launcher.core.LauncherUtility.createCoreException(LauncherUtility.java:132)
at org.eclipse.tptp.platform.jvmti.client.internal.launcher.TIDelegateHelper.handleError(TIDelegateHelper.java:655)
at org.eclipse.tptp.platform.jvmti.client.internal.launcher.TIDelegateHelper.launchProcess(TIDelegateHelper.java:571)
at org.eclipse.tptp.platform.jvmti.client.internal.launcher.TIDelegateHelper.launch(TIDelegateHelper.java:348)
at org.eclipse.tptp.platform.jvmti.client.internal.launcher.TIJavaLauncherDelegate.launch(TIJavaLauncherDelegate.java:37)
at org.eclipse.tptp.trace.ui.internal.launcher.core.LauncherUtility.delegateInit(LauncherUtility.java:1164)
at org.eclipse.tptp.trace.ui.provisional.launcher.PrimaryLaunchDelegate.run(PrimaryLaunchDelegate.java:195)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)


Meine Installaition:
eclipse.buildId=M20090917-0800
java.version=1.6.0_16
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments: -product org.eclipse.epp.package.java.product -showlocation
Command-line arguments: -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86 -product org.eclipse.epp.package.java.product -showlocation

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Profiler zum Laufen bekomme?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## maki (2. Nov 2009)

> ich habe gerade TPTP per UpdateManager installiert


Hat bei mir & anderen immer nur Probleme gemacht, lade dir doch die TPTP Distro runter, solltest die TPTP Plugins sowieso nicht in deiner normalen IDE haben, da die nicht gerade zu den kleinen plugins zählen imho.


----------



## kugelfisch (2. Nov 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hat bei mir & anderen immer nur Probleme gemacht, lade dir doch die TPTP Distro runter, solltest die TPTP Plugins sowieso nicht in deiner normalen IDE haben, da die nicht gerade zu den kleinen plugins zählen imho.



Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Leider bekommen wir beim der Standalone-Version die gleiche Fehlermeldung ;(

Mein Eclipse ist aber mit Plugins schon gut vollgestopft (Groovy Quantum...), deshalb mach eine Standalone-Version schon sinn.


----------

